# Splashing the new ride, new video



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool video.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Cool man, what kind of camera was used for that video?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Video


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

That's a great video! Ya know, you need your own TV show or something!!!


----------

